
Show HN: Royalty free music at no charge - nahnou
https://www.musicscreen.org/free-music.php
======
vortico
Looks like no charge at all if you satisfy the noncommercial terms at
[https://www.musicscreen.org/royalty-free-music-
faq.php](https://www.musicscreen.org/royalty-free-music-faq.php). Commercial
licenses are inexpensive and royalty free at
[https://www.musicscreen.org/licenses.php](https://www.musicscreen.org/licenses.php).

------
tomcam
No charge applies only if the use is noncommercial. Some really good stuff.

